# New guide bushings from TFWW



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Tools for Working Wood now have a rather nifty set of Imperial brass bushings with the standard (US) Porter Cable attachment mechanism.

$35.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hilton
It is always fun to get new toys


----------

